# Unterlassungserklärung reicht 4. RA nicht.



## binda (2 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe ich bin diesem Forum richtig, sonst bitte verschieben.

Ich weiß das es schon viele Fragen zu diesem Fall gegeben hat, aber dieser hier ist, denke ich, doch etwas spezieller.

Ich soll am 23.05. illegal Lieder aus der Top 100 runtergeladen haben.
Nur war an diesem Tag niemand zu Hause. Was auch bezeugt werden kann.
Zuerst bekam ich Post von RA R. In meiner Panik hab ich im Internet gesucht und mich dann an einen RA für Internet gewendet. Der hat ein Anschreiben aufgesetzt und eine abgewandelte Unterlassungserklärung.
Hat mich 280€ RA Gebühren gekostet.
Einige Wochen später kam wieder eine Abmahnung von RA Z&D, denen habe ich dann selbst diese Briefe zugeschickt. Nochmal 280€ konnte ich mir nicht leisten.
Eine weitere Woche später kam dann von RA M. eine Abmahnung. Auch er hat diese Briefe von mir bekommen.
Zuletzt habe ich am 12.10. eine Abmahnung von RA K&P bekommen. Ein Lied, auch aus der Top 100 auch wie schon vorher bei den anderen 3 RA alles am 23.05. 
Nun habe ich auch RA K&P dieses Anschreiben und die Unterlassungserklärung zugeschickt und ihm reicht die nicht.
Von den anderen RA habe ich bis heute nichts mehr gehört, aber RA K&P sagt, die Unterlassungserklärung wäre viel zu schwammig und allgemein und überhaupt hätte ich ja nun den Vergleich abgelehnt und nun ginge es um 10.000€ und er stellt mir 651,80€ in Rechnung und das mit den 100€ wäre ja nur bei einfach gelagerten Fällen.Und es ginge ja auch nicht um den download sondern um das zur Verfügung stellen der Datei und dafür müsse niemand zu Hause sein.
Und ich solle mich bis zum 04.11. melden, wenn ich noch an einer vergleichsweisen Erledigung interessiert wäre.

Was kann / soll ich nun noch tun?
Nochmal zu einem RA zu gehen kann ich mir nicht leisten.

Und mal aus Neugierde: Das angebliche Tatdatum war der 23.05. das Datum vom Beschluss bei RA K&P ist der 16.09. wielange werden die IP adressen gespeichert?????
Für schnelle Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar, da übermogen schon der 04.11. ist.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (2 November 2010)

*AW: Unterlassungserklärung reicht 4. RA nicht.*



binda schrieb:


> Und mal aus Neugierde: Das angebliche Tatdatum war der 23.05. das Datum vom Beschluss bei RA K&P ist der 16.09. wielange werden die IP adressen gespeichert?


Das tut womöglich nichts zur Sache, da die IP bereits zeitnah im Mai ausermittelt wurde.


----------



## binda (2 November 2010)

*AW: Unterlassungserklärung reicht 4. RA nicht.*

Der aller erste Beschluss bei RA R. war vom 09.06. ob das zeitnah ist weiß ich nicht.
Mein Anbieter hatte mir schriftlich mitgeteilt, das der Beschluss innerhalb 14 Tage eingehen müsste, da sonst die Daten gelöscht würden.
Heute hab ich nochmal angerufen und nachgefragt und da hieß es, dass man für Rechtsanwälte und Staatsanwaltschaft die Daten auch länger zur Verfügung stellen würde,...


----------



## Captain Picard (2 November 2010)

*AW: Unterlassungserklärung reicht 4. RA nicht.*



binda schrieb:


> Heute hab ich nochmal angerufen und nachgefragt und da hieß es, dass man für Rechtsanwälte und Staatsanwaltschaft die Daten auch länger zur Verfügung stellen würde,...


das wäre imho ein klarer Rechtsbruch 
heise online - Urteil: Kein Anspruch auf sofortige Löschung von IP-Adressen

7 Tage ist die z.Z maximale Frist


----------



## binda (2 November 2010)

*AW: Unterlassungserklärung reicht 4. RA nicht.*

Was heißt das nun für mich? Hätte die T meine ip Adresse gar nicht mehr haben und rausgeben dürfen? Weil der Beschluss vom 09.06. deutlich nach 7 Tagen erlassen wurde? 
Und wie gesagt, das mit den 14 Tagen habe ich schirftlich von der T. 
Weil ich meine ip vom 23.05. überprüfen wollte, ob evtl ein Zahlendreher drin ist und da hat man mir mitgeteilt, das man mir meine ip vom 23.05. nicht mehr mitteilen könnte, da die Daten gelöscht wären und man sie nur länger speichern würde, wenn innerhalb dieser 14 Tage ein Beschluss käme.
Aber wenn die Daten schon gelöscht sind, wie kann dann RA K&P mit einem Beschluss vom 16.09. noch meine ip erhlten??????
Was nun?


----------



## binda (2 November 2010)

*AW: Unterlassungserklärung reicht 4. RA nicht.*

Habe gerade mal nachgeguckt, im Schreiben der T stehen 7 Tage, hab da was durcheinander gebracht. Aber die Tante am Telefon hatte eben gesagt, für RA und STA auch länger,...

Aber der Beschluss vom 09.06. ist 17 Tage nach dem 23.05. wie kann man dann noch meine ip Adresse haben und an den RA R. rausgeben????
Von allen anderen RA und Beschlüssen danach ganz zu schweigen.

Und was mach ich mit RA K&P???

Die Unterlassungserklärung ist ähnlich wie andere modifitzierte die ich mittlerweile im Netz gefunden habe. 
Und den anderen RA hat es auch gereicht.
Oder ist das nur Panikmache?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (2 November 2010)

*AW: Unterlassungserklärung reicht 4. RA nicht.*



binda schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Daten schon gelöscht sind, wie kann dann RA K&P mit einem Beschluss vom 16.09. noch meine ip erhlten?


Weil womöglich im vorauseilenden Gehorsam eine Speicheranordnung umgesetzt wurde - Quick Freeze ? Wikipedia


----------



## binda (2 November 2010)

*AW: Unterlassungserklärung reicht 4. RA nicht.*

wenn nach vorrauseilendem Gehorsam gehandelt wurde,
wofür dann das Urteil vom OLG vom 16.06.10 das die Daten nur 7 Tage gespeichert werden dürfen? Das ist doch eine klare Verpflichtung, da kann man doch nicht hingehen und sagen oh, da könnte ein Beschluss kommen, dann sind wir mal so lieb und speichern das für den RA ???????????????
Vorsichtshalber,....?????
Und woher wusste die T dann, das sie die Daten speichern sollten, da muss ja dann irgendetwas an Schriftwechsel schon gelaufen sein. 
Welche man sicher nie zu Gesicht bekommt.
Und es heißt im Schreiben der T ausdrücklich, das innerhalb dieser 7 Tage eine einstweillige Anordnung des Gerichtes vorliegen muss.!!!! Dies scheint mir nicht der Fall zu sein. Und wie lange können nun noch irgendwelche RA kommen und nach meiner ip vom 23.05. fragen?
Der Fall verjährt erst nach 3 Jahren. Muss ich nun drei Jahre lang damit rechnen, das irgendwelche Abmahnungen kommen?

Aber das hilft mir wohl alles nichts bei meiner ursprünglichen Frage mit RA K&P.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 November 2010)

*AW: Unterlassungserklärung reicht 4. RA nicht.*



binda schrieb:


> wenn nach vorrauseilendem Gehorsam gehandelt wurde,...



Das sieht so aus, dass die Abmahnanwälte gegenüber dem Telefonprovider ankündigen, dass demnächst eine Abfrage der Staatsanwaltschaft eintreffen wird, und dass man um Aufbewahrung des Logeintrags bittet. Sobald er Staatsanwalt dann die Daten erhalten hat, kann der Provider die betreffenden Daten löschen. Man kann aber als Betroffener Akteneinsicht beantragen und erhält dann die Angaben, die der Abmahner gegenüber der Staatsanwaltschaft gemacht hat.

Wenn man nachweisen kann, dass man zur angeblichen Tatzeit nicht zuhause war, und wenn auch nicht ein ungesichertes W-LAN Schuld sein kann, dann schickt man dem Abmahner eine modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung und zahlt nichts.


----------

